# Rig Meat Run



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Left Sherman Cove at 1100 to flat seas. Quick run to 255 for AJs. Now the rig is not in production, it seems harder to find AJs there than in the past. Managed 4 keepers and a bunch of shorts. Headed to a deep drop spot and picked up a mixed bag of Tiles, Grouper and Snapper. Headed to Petronius at dusk and hooked up on Blackfin with topwater. Set to jigging and occasional popper and put some Blackfin in the boat. Finished up around 2300 as sharks and flipper were causing problems.

Water was clean, but not fully blue at 75 deg. at Petronius. No sign of YF or Wahoo. No weed forming up and bait was scarce. Hardtails showed up in numbers 2 hours after dark. 

25 Blackfin
4 AJs
2 Snowy's
2 Scamp
2 Tiles
several mixed snapper.

Crew will post photos. (maybe)


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job ! Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the report, good job...


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## william (Dec 30, 2007)

Excellent. Not a good trip to not be able to go on.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

william said:


> Excellent. Not a good trip to not be able to go on.


Bill
No worries  We'll be going again as soon as we get another weather break. New transducer is awesome. Bottom lock in 1000 ft. at 35mph.


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

Mikvi, glad to hear y'all had a successful run, and caught a mess ta boot!

Ken


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's great Mike. Now it's time to make some of your excellent blackfin burgers..!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG them coffins were full right? hahaha great job on the filets/steaks/fingers!!!!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> That's great Mike. Now it's time to make some of your excellent blackfin burgers..!


I'll be bringing some by next week.


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

What about a recipe for the burgers?


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

That's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Fowl Mood said:


> What about a recipe for the burgers?


It's posted in the recipe section here.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report Mike. Glad you guys had a safe run. Fill your box.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job Mike, looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

25 BFT LOL! That's the Rigs!!!!! Awesome Mike!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang we should have talked we found the big jacks on the 255 busted two cheep jigging rods at the butt got to the petronis jiged till our arms were about to fall off then live baited till after dark no tuna saw a lot of bigger fish at dark had to be a few yellows to big to be blacks good work!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report Mike, sounds like good action out there, cannot wait to go...


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice report Mike new motors are on and will pick boat,up Friday let me know when your going again and I'll go to.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I could use some blackfin sushi right now!


----------

